# New Mining Rig GPU not working.



## johnnyjohnson89 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi all, 
1st Post here. Need a bit of tech help. So i have just finished getting all the parts together for a mining rig. Its nothing serious just a little project i guess. Some parts used or refurbished and some new. I have built computers before this. Pretty savvy. Self taught from google, youtube and instruction books. Nothing in an open frame but its all the same. Anyway to the point, before i got the 1x GPUu which is a Radeon Pulse RX580 4gb, i had put my msi 1660 6gb from my main computer in to install windows 10 and do updates and install some software (Motherboard has no onboard graphics) so when my 580 arrived i could just plug it in and away we go. That was the case although only 1 fan spun, i flicked the other one and it started up aswell. Until.......i started some windows update and walked away and i came back to a black screen. Don't know what happened whether it did a restart midway or it crashed but it didnt come back on and fans were off but computer still on.
I tried putting 1660 back in and removing its drivers. Dont think it really matters but did some research and that was an idea someone had. The 580 was used off ebay. A little bit of dust. but fans spin freely etc. I also tried plugging both gpu in one with a riser and the other to the motherboard. Doesnt show in device manager. I cant remember if it showed up in DM when it did boot up. I also did a clean reinstall of windows but still no go. 
I also tried putting in normal pc and i could not get a picture. And still fans didnt fire up? Weird huh. Makes me think its either bios? either motherboard or GPU? I do not know how to reflash it especially if i cant find it in device manager. Could i have bricked it somehow without knowing? I know some gpu fans dont fire up straight away until higher temp but they do a startup test sometimes. The fan that started 1st in the mining rig was fairly loud and then levelled out.
I have also reseated everything along the way. 

Anyway if anyway has any ideas on what this could be or what i should do that would be great. It is driving me insane, i am running backward and forward between our newborn and this trying to diagnose and to no avail lol. 
This is my parts list 

PSU Deepcool DQ750ST 750W Power Supply 80 PLUS GOLD ATX High Performance Gaming PSU
GIGABYTE Motherboard GA-EP43-UD3L 4xDDR2 LGA775 ATX
Intel Core 2 Duo E7600 SLGTD SLGTN CPU Processor 3.06/3M/1066 LGA775 
Seagate 3.5" 500GB Internal SATA Hard Disk Drive for Desktop PC Computer
Deepcool DP-ICAP-AT9 Alta 9 Intel Socket CPU Cooler for LGA775 LGA1155/1156
Kingston 2GB 800 Mhz DDR2 Desktop RAM Memory PC2-6400 2G DIMM x4
Radeon RX 580 4096 MB GDDR5 Sapphire Pulse


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 18, 2021)

The cards probably faulty and the seller knew it, just return it.


----------



## johnnyjohnson89 (Mar 18, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> The cards probably faulty and the seller knew it, just return it.


I still dont get why it would start up straight away and run for a while and then during a windows update it craps out.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm betting your having compatibility issues with that old ass board

try a different system


----------



## johnnyjohnson89 (Mar 18, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'm betting your having compatibility issues with that old ass board
> 
> try a different system


Like i said i put the 580 in my normal computer which has a gigabyte a320m-h ryzen 5 etc and it doesnt boot up. It shouldnt really matter if the 1660 powers up and also a gtx560ti powered up on the riser aswell. just cant show display as i dont have a mini hdmi or the right dvi plug


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 19, 2021)

check for a MB BIOS update


----------

